# HID - Fog kit for 2012 VW Routan..



## vwroutan1 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi Gurus,

Can anyone tell me where to order HID Fog kit (with bulbs)? Do they work? How is the lighting? Thank you and Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

If you are looking to upgrade your fog lights to HID, here's a couple good links.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5674933-HID-kit-for-SEL-Premium-Fog-Lights.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...yone-upgraded-to-HID-fogs-Any-recommendations

If you don't have fog lights and are looking to add them, I suggest a dealer...
but shop them, prices may vary greatly.
There are a few dealers selling on line, and one or two on here.

I believe you would be looking for Part# 7B0052250.
It includes everything you need, and they look and function great! 

As for installation. I had my fog lights installed by the dealer.

Yes, I "had them" installed, and did not install them myself. Normally I'm all for saving a buck and I enjoy I DIY as much as anyone, and am even good at it, but let me explain...

I purchased the VW fog light kit, as it contains all the necessary parts (including zip ties) from my local dealer. His price was good, and has no shipping, so it worked out to be cheaper than ordering from the US (I'm in Canada).

Here's the thing... I asked my dealers (I have two local VW dealers), if I were to install them,
how much would they charge me to activate them... I get the same reply from both of them.
The basic re-program fee of $120.00 :screwy: but what can you do?
Ok, so I asked them how much they would charge me to install them (including activation)...
Hourly rate x Book time for install = $150.00 Now that's what I call a no brainer...

Basically $30.00 to have the dealer install the set of fog lights, replace the headlight switch, and wire the lot in.


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

vwroutan1 said:


> Can anyone tell me where to order HID Fog kit (with bulbs)?


If you are interested in converting to HID fogs, there are lots of places to buy, but check out this seller on ebay. Canadian seller with good reviews.

http://myworld.ebay.ca/quality1auto/
search his items for Routan fog and you get 2 items.
http://www.ebay.ca/sch/m.html?_nkw=routan+fog&_sacat=0&_odkw=&_osacat=0&_armrs=1&_ssn=quality1auto


----------

